# anyone know where I can get afgooey seeds/clones in cali?



## 2Dog (Oct 13, 2009)

Smoked some tonight and we are loving it...didnt see any seeds or nirvana or attitude so is it clone only? Hoping I can grow some thanks for reading people..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

Try  Pm   *tcbud*..or  *nvthis*..i  believe  they  Both  grew  that this  season...Good  luck  to  you  *2Dog*..:48:


----------



## Barbapopa (Oct 13, 2009)

I have seen this strain at Blue Sky Cafe in Oakland.  I hope you find it.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, id be interested in some seeds too.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks everyone!! the smoke is awesome....


----------

